

How to create an unfair coin and prove it with math - niix
https://izbicki.me/blog/how-to-create-an-unfair-coin-and-prove-it-with-math.html

======
blackle
Hm...
[http://www.stat.columbia.edu/~gelman/research/published/dice...](http://www.stat.columbia.edu/~gelman/research/published/diceRev2.pdf)

